# My First Account Deactivation [UBER]



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I should have known better. That is the primary lesson here.
It was slow last night and I (FOOLISHLY) accepted a 4.66 STAR passenger, lets call her "N" who happened to be nearby at 10:40pm, and was (via Uber Pro's time and direction info) doing a halfway decent length trip on UBER.
I arrive in the condo-townhouse complex.
Three people smoking on the stoop.
N walks towards me with a pizza box (Pizzaiolo, Small) in her hand.
I roll down the window as she approaches and ask, "Do you have a face covering?"
She holds up a mask in her hand.
I say, "Can you please put it on?"
She says, "Yes" while trying the handle.
I roll down the passenger rear window, "I'm going to need that on before you get in the car."
She angrily THROWS the pizza box in my car (nearly hitting me in the head).

Enough of this. *I drive away. *I haven't started the ride yet. Count down timer is still going. Time to SHUFFLE for No-Mask.

She starts screaming behind me.

I leave the complex and notice that she has also flung her phone into my seat.

I am driving along Thomas St. in Mississauga and am about to pull over when a JEEP pulls up behind me at high speed, then make a sharp swerve in front of me at the Thomas Glen-Erin Light. There is no traffic at that hour. 
Her two smoking buddies (dudes) get out of the jeep and cross their arms. She comes running out, "You STOLE my phone asshole." 
I reach in the back seat, grab her phone, and hand it to her, silently. I'm not going to escalate this any further. She gives me the finger, and screams again as she gets back into the Jeep. Her pals do a 'donut' around my car in the middle of the intersection. Another driver who has stopped at the red light on the other side of the intersection looks on with curiosity.

I drive off to another block, park on a side street and end the ride, selecting "NO MASK"
I discard the pizza box left on my seat from the throwing incident. (It is garbage day tomorrow in this neighborhood, so I just leave it with one of the houses curbside pile of trash, which had a few Pizza Nova boxes off to the side).

I file a report with Uber's App "Trip Issues" but have to attach it to another previous in the day cancelled ride (as the last ride doesn't show up in my history, because the ride was not started beyond the 'count down clock screen'.)

I get another ride request while I'm doing that. Just before I drop off the passenger, I get a phone call from the UBER Safety Team. But I let it go to voice mail, as I'm still completing this current ride.

I call them back, and talk to the person, explaining the above to UBER Safety -- passenger N with the 4.66 STAR rating was out of line with throwing objects into my vehicle, and then chasing me down at speed on a residential roadway. They say they will look into it.

My account goes "OFFLINE" minutes later. with the BLUE STRIPE in the driver app, "YOUR ACCOUNT HAS AN ISSUE"

Ancient Corporate Proverb: No good deed shall go unpunished

Currently the account is temporarily on hold, but when I try to log in, it says,










I filed another email-ticket with UBER Support (I can no longer send texts through the app due to lack of ability to log in.)

UBER SUPPORT got back to me at 6:52am this morning, saying all was cleared up, but I still cannot log into my account. (I cannot log into my passenger account either, same issue.)

Fun Times.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I should have known better. That is the primary lesson here.
> It was slow last night and I (FOOLISHLY) accepted a 4.66 STAR passenger, lets call her "N" who happened to be nearby at 10:40pm, and was (via Uber Pro's time and direction info) doing a halfway decent length trip on UBER.
> I arrive in the condo-townhouse complex.
> Three people smoking on the stoop.
> ...


Eeeek what a night.... I been on lockdown before but did not see that message. I think it will clear up, if not fire another mail. Note to self, don't lower window too much so they cant throw crap in.


----------



## 13210 (Apr 21, 2015)

The Life and Times of a Rideshare Driver. Someone really should write a book/movie script.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> Note to self, don't lower window too much so they cant throw crap in.


Yup. Lesson LEARNED.


----------



## AlexXx (Jun 25, 2017)

They Wont deactivate you for sure for that


----------



## mikees3 (Nov 9, 2018)

AlexXx said:


> They Wont deactivate you for sure for that


They said that bout lyft and canceling rides as well &#129402;


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

AlexXx said:


> They Wont deactivate you for sure for that


Depends what they said in the complaint and what their algo reports as how valuable you are to them


----------



## mikees3 (Nov 9, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> She angrily THROWS the pizza box in my car (nearly hitting me in the head).
> 
> I discard the pizza box left on my seat from the throwing incident. (It is garbage day tomorrow in this neighborhood, so I just leave it with one of the houses curbside pile of trash, which had a few Pizza Nova boxes off to the side).


Any left over pizza?


----------



## Speedy_Gonzales (Jun 14, 2018)

Moving forward @Kurt Halfyard, when you are reactivated, you need to work on your foot massage skills. -o:


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Hey @Kurt Halfyard what happened to your people skills at handling difficult passengers?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> Hey @Kurt Halfyard what happened to your people skills at handling difficult passengers?


This one went from ZERO-TENTHOUSAND rather quickly. The real question, is how good can I scorch the earth with their online/phone support to get my account reactivated. So far, not so good. But they seem to think it is my rider account being the issue.













mikees3 said:


> Any left over pizza?


I didn't look. Just threw it out. ha. The box was pretty light. Light enough for her to fling it across my car and almost hit me with it.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> This one went from ZERO-TENTHOUSAND rather quickly. The real question, is how good can I scortch the earth with their online/phone support to get my account reactivated. So far, not so good.
> 
> 
> I didn't look. Just threw it out. ha. The box was pretty light. Light enough for her to fling it across my car and almost hit me with it.


Don't waste your time. Nothing you do will speed things up. Just let them do their "investigation". Odds are in your favor

In the mean time you can write about your addiction to the app and the anxiety you're feeling right now



Kurt Halfyard said:


> This one went from ZERO-TENTHOUSAND rather quickly. The real question, is how good can I scortch the earth with their online/phone support to get my account reactivated. So far, not so good. But they seem to think it is my rider account being the issue.
> 
> View attachment 509549
> 
> ...


It's not your rider account. They confuse the accounts when one is blocked. What the first message say you got


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I should have known better. That is the primary lesson here.
> It was slow last night and I (FOOLISHLY) accepted a 4.66 STAR passenger, lets call her "N" who happened to be nearby at 10:40pm, and was (via Uber Pro's time and direction info) doing a halfway decent length trip on UBER.
> I arrive in the condo-townhouse complex.
> Three people smoking on the stoop.
> ...


cannot believe that there is so much riff raff in Mississauga now?

What's interesting is you have not such issues and deactivation with Lyft in your 3 year driving history.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

mikees3 said:


> They said that bout lyft and canceling rides as well &#129402;


You had your fun!



Kurt Halfyard said:


> I should have known better. That is the primary lesson here.
> It was slow last night and I (FOOLISHLY) accepted a 4.66 STAR passenger, lets call her "N" who happened to be nearby at 10:40pm, and was (via Uber Pro's time and direction info) doing a halfway decent length trip on UBER.
> I arrive in the condo-townhouse complex.
> Three people smoking on the stoop.
> ...


Be thankful for the lack of weaponry on those GI Jeep boys


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

I’d say it, but you already said it yourself.

4.8 and below is my auto decline threshold, any day, any time.

With a 4.98 driver rating, I know people (pax and drivers) have to WORK at getting below a 4.8.It’s just facts.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I should have known better. That is the primary lesson here.
> It was slow last night and I (FOOLISHLY) accepted a 4.66 STAR passenger, lets call her "N" who happened to be nearby at 10:40pm, and was (via Uber Pro's time and direction info) doing a halfway decent length trip on UBER.
> I arrive in the condo-townhouse complex.
> Three people smoking on the stoop.
> ...


This is an awful experience though, and most of us here have experienced something similar in terms of craziness, randomness, and rapid heart rate increase due to pax situation. Sorry you had to go through it. Sucks.

I'll be you'll be avoiding that complex/area/pax rating for a likkle while...



UberChiefPIT said:


> I'd say it, but you already said it yourself.
> 
> 4.8 and below is my auto decline threshold, any day, any time.
> 
> With a 4.98 driver rating, I know people (pax and drivers) have to WORK at getting below a 4.8.It's just facts.


Not always but you're right. Sub 4.8 pax always wake me up and get my mojo flowing...


----------



## WillC (Feb 13, 2016)

RideshareDog said:


> Odds are in your favor


Dog wants no new roommate.


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> cannot believe that there is so much riff raff in Mississauga now?


I cannot believe that people still picking up passengers, most out going people are usually the ones that don't care for their health, and showing you a mask can easily come off mid ride, and they can lie about many issues that uber would accept against you, remember the customer is always right even when they are not. i am getting daily emails from uber , your safety has expired, as if they think that i don't know. they need to grow a brain as to why i have not renewed the safety, no more passengers will enter my vehicle thru any ride share platform.

Pax are disgusting ungrateful pigs that would say anything to get refunded even if it costs your gig. what will you all do as the winter approached? will you drive with your windows down as suggested, people will complain and you will be in a closed up vehicle with potential covid carriers


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

I've made that point several times about winter


----------



## la pulga (Aug 12, 2019)

Can you still be a moderator on an Uber forum if you’re not an Uber driver?

Yes, no need to ask, I will fill in during your hiatus.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

la pulga said:


> Can you still be a moderator on an Uber forum if you're not an Uber driver?
> 
> Yes, no need to ask, I will fill in during your hiatus.


Most of the Mods here do not drive anymore.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

hooj said:


> This is an awful experience though, and most of us here have experienced something similar in terms of craziness, randomness, and rapid heart rate increase due to pax situation. Sorry you had to go through it. Sucks.
> 
> I'll be you'll be avoiding that complex/area/pax rating for a likkle while...
> 
> ...


A friend of mine has told me the situation is even worst in Oshawa. Downtown is filled with druggies and low class people including vagrants.


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

I’m so sorry you had to go through this. Please let us know ASAP your account activation issue gets resolved.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

marktwothousand said:


> I'm so sorry you had to go through this. Please let us know ASAP your account activation issue gets resolved.


I will. But the real lesson here is my own violation of my own rules: No Sub 4.8 Pax after 10pm. Grrrr.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I will. But the real lesson here is my own violation of my own rules: No Sub 4.8 Pax after 10pm. Grrrr.


So, both Lyft and Uber were slow on a Saturday night? That's hard to believe.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

marktwothousand said:


> I'm so sorry you had to go through this. Please let us know ASAP your account activation issue gets resolved.


Why so you need to know asap? It's not vital information. I'm sure you can wait to know when he is back. Knowing Kurt though he will tell us asap anyway


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I will. But the real lesson here is my own violation of my own rules: No Sub 4.8 Pax after 10pm. Grrrr.


I don't usually pay attention to ratings, but maybe I should more. 4.8 seems like a high bar to meet considering how slow it can be. Most of my PAX are in the 4.6-4.9 range without any problems. Aren't you concerned that you'll annihilate your AR and lose status if you turn down so many rides...let alone, you must not make much money turning down so many low-rated PAX??!


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> Why so you need to know asap? It's not vital information. I'm sure you can wait to know when he is back. Knowing Kurt though he will tell us asap anyway


lol @marktwothousand needs to know asap because the amount of massages he will need to give will depends on Kurts outcome lol



marktwothousand said:


> I don't usually pay attention to ratings, but maybe I should more. 4.8 seems like a high bar to meet considering how slow it can be. Most of my PAX are in the 4.6-4.9 range without any problems. Aren't you concerned that you'll annihilate your AR and lose status if you turn down so many rides...let alone, you must not make much money turning down so many low-rated PAX??!


I go into this knowing I will be kicked out at some point. No stress that way. Bubbering is a joke, and should be treated as such.


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

LOOOOOOOOL to all your responses


----------



## WillC (Feb 13, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> This one went from ZERO-TENTHOUSAND rather quickly. The real question, is how good can I scortch the earth with their online/phone support to get my account reactivated. So far, not so good. But they seem to think it is my rider account being the issue.
> 
> View attachment 509549


I saw it coming soon you open your mouth. I can't say that you didn't ask for it.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

WillC said:


> I saw it coming soon you open your mouth. I can't say that you didn't ask for it.


Well the alternative is to have pax walk all over you..... one thing about this ordeal is file the report ASAP. Kurt got a ping that interrupted his report... gotta ignore ping and write the report first. With uber it's a lot of who write first wins. This coudl've been quite a creative writing exercise... "pax attacked me with a phone and then ganged up in a car chase ending up almost crashing into me and another vehicle. These drugged up goons were surely out to get someone... I do not feel safe doing uber at all if these type of people are allowed to be on the platform. I have video of them cutting me off and threatening to crash into me if you want to see. I have never been afraid for my well being in my life... not sure if I should continue driving if this is considered normal by uber."


----------



## Wonder Will (Dec 9, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I should have known better. That is the primary lesson here.
> It was slow last night and I (FOOLISHLY) accepted a 4.66 STAR passenger, lets call her "N" who happened to be nearby at 10:40pm, and was (via Uber Pro's time and direction info) doing a halfway decent length trip on UBER.
> I arrive in the condo-townhouse complex.
> Three people smoking on the stoop.
> ...


Damn that was quite an adventure: that would have scared the bejesus out of me. Hopefully it gets sorted out soon, and the pax will be the one kicked off the platform. Keep us posted please!



Kurt Halfyard said:


> Most of the Mods here do not drive anymore.


I've been taking a break too: no trips for 10 days now!


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Wonder Will said:


> I've been taking a break too: no trips for 10 days now!


Don't worry Habibi, I will pick up your slack while you recover vicariously from Kurt's ordeal. LOL


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Wonder Will said:


> Damn that was quite an adventure: that would have scared the bejesus out of me. Hopefully it gets sorted out soon, and the pax will be the one kicked off the platform. Keep us posted please!
> 
> 
> I've been taking a break too: no trips for 10 days now!


Me too, but that cuz im out of town.... rideshre detox lol.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Wonder Will said:


> Damn that was quite an adventure: that would have scared the bejesus out of me. Hopefully it gets sorted out soon, and the pax will be the one kicked off the platform. Keep us posted please!


Meh. I grew up in South Oshawa, bad people doing stupid shit, was part of my childhood. 
Even if those guys in the jeep had been brandishing weapons, I was in my car, I wasn't going to have an ego trip, I just regretted taking the 4.66 Ride. 
I didn't realize her phone was in the back when I drove off, them getting all gangsta and running me down, on Thomas saved me a U-Turn to return the phone.

Too bad about the pizza.


----------



## iluxin (Jan 13, 2016)

Kurt, I'm wondering you're so experienced driver, don't you have a dashcamera? Immediate report to police with shootage for impaired driving plus you have evidence of violent rider in your hands. I'm sure Uber will reactivate back your account, but all this situation could be less stressful if you had recorder...


----------



## GhostOfRobFord (Mar 14, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I should have known better. That is the primary lesson here.
> It was slow last night and I (FOOLISHLY) accepted a 4.66 STAR passenger, lets call her "N" who happened to be nearby at 10:40pm, and was (via Uber Pro's time and direction info) doing a halfway decent length trip on UBER.
> I arrive in the condo-townhouse complex.
> Three people smoking on the stoop.
> ...


Wowza! What a story!


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> Well the alternative is to have pax walk all over you..... one thing about this ordeal is file the report ASAP. Kurt got a ping that interrupted his report... gotta ignore ping and write the report first. With uber it's a lot of who write first wins. This coudl've been quite a creative writing exercise... "pax attacked me with a phone and then ganged up in a car chase ending up almost crashing into me and another vehicle. These drugged up goons were surely out to get someone... I do not feel safe doing uber at all if these type of people are allowed to be on the platform. I have video of them cutting me off and threatening to crash into me if you want to see. I have never been afraid for my well being in my life... not sure if I should continue driving if this is considered normal by uber."


One of the reasons i have TWO phones!
So I'm always first to complain. 
Also i cancel without waiting out a timer in these situations. 
As well as avoiding hood rats(all ethnicities) in townhouse complexes.
My final defence is getting out of my car and rising 6 ft 6 inches into the air. (No shots fired yet)


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

iluxin said:


> Kurt, I'm wondering you're so experienced driver, don't you have a dashcamera? Immediate report to police with shootage for impaired driving plus you have evidence of violent rider in your hands. I'm sure Uber will reactivate back your account, but all this situation could be less stressful if you had recorder...


I have a dash camera. It was recording. I should probably grab the video off the media card, albeit the angle she was at, she won't be in the frame, although her hysterical "sighs of hardship" and the resulting 3-year-old style tantrum, would have been captured on the audio.

*However, what I'm supposed to do with it? *

Tell the police some potential uber rider threw a pizza at me?

It's more comical than anything else.

Basically, Princess-Zero-Class had a melt down over the simplest of actions (and rideshare policy) in a global health crisis, and could not figure out how to put her pizza box down on my car's roof and put her face mask on. She threw shit into my car, in a way that is not acceptable under any circumstance and I wasn't having any of her bullshit. She certainly wasn't seeting foot into my vehicle. But her two boyfriends decided to re-enact the O.J. chase in miniature in a quaint little neighborhood in front of the local Longo's, when she realized she threw her phone in with the pizza.

There is no real 'end game' here.
Nobody to punish. Just absurdity.

Had weapons been brandished or actual CRIMINAL nonsense occured, I might have filed a police report, but really, they wanted to look tough, and I wanted them out of my life, so I handed off the phone and moved on. Why UBER decided to deactivate me for reporting trash doing trash things, I'm not sure. We'll see. I'm planning to make Gumbo from scratch this evening, and I don't drive on Tuesdays anyway. I'll let you know when it is all sorted.


----------



## GhostOfRobFord (Mar 14, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I have a dash camera. It was recording. I should probably grab the video off the media card, albeit the angle she was at, she won't be in the frame, although her hysterical "sighs of hardship" and the resulting 3-year-old style tantrum, would have been captured on the audio.
> 
> *However, what I'm supposed to do with it? *
> 
> ...


I wonder if your temporary deactivation had more to do with -any- mention at all of possible COVID issues 
Could be wrong. Just a hunch ...


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> So, both Lyft and Uber were slow on a Saturday night? That's hard to believe.


This happened on Monday Night.


----------



## Rav (Aug 24, 2018)

DAAAAAYUM @Kurt Halfyard sounds like u need a fat joint fam. &#128520;


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Rav said:


> DAAAAAYUM @Kurt Halfyard sounds like u need a fat joint fam. &#128520;


I've got some. I'm not driving tonight (Lyft Only on a Tuesday = wasted time). My evening may involve a blunt out on the back patio, and a glass of bourbon. No complaints.

BTW, if you want the flowery love-letter version of this story, it's in the Washington D.C. Forum, Love Letter Thread.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

*Uber just RE-ACTIVATED my account. *
_I still going to make Gumbo and smoke a J. tonight.
The no-Mask cancel fee from "N" ought to cover the cost of Okra._


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Most of the Mods here do not drive anymore.


I haven't driven since March. Can you put in a good word about making me a moderator? If that happens it would be the weirdest thing about 2020 by far. &#129335;‍♂

You Canadians are WAAAAAY nicer than I am. I would've started the trip (her phone's in the car so Uber would see she's taking the trip) then tried for a cleaning fee for the pizza and a returned item fee for the phone.

Possible $165 left on the table. &#129318;‍♂

And thank you for constantly plugging the Love Letters To Pax thread. Venting there kept me from snapping.


----------



## WillC (Feb 13, 2016)

dmoney155 said:


> Well the alternative is to have pax walk all over you..... one thing about this ordeal is file the report ASAP. Kurt got a ping that interrupted his report... gotta ignore ping and write the report first. With uber it's a lot of who write first wins. This coudl've been quite a creative writing exercise... "pax attacked me with a phone and then ganged up in a car chase ending up almost crashing into me and another vehicle. These drugged up goons were surely out to get someone... I do not feel safe doing uber at all if these type of people are allowed to be on the platform. I have video of them cutting me off and threatening to crash into me if you want to see. I have never been afraid for my well being in my life... not sure if I should continue driving if this is considered normal by uber."


I meant he set a confrontation tone in the first interaction and by third interaction I can see why the rider was angry. He also failed to see the gravity of the issue. Instead typing up a report, he went on accepting a ping. He definitely lacks of experiences in dealing with customers.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

dmoney155 said:


> Well the alternative is to have pax walk all over you..... one thing about this ordeal is file the report ASAP. Kurt got a ping that interrupted his report... gotta ignore ping and write the report first. With uber it's a lot of who write first wins. This coudl've been quite a creative writing exercise... "pax attacked me with a phone and then ganged up in a car chase ending up almost crashing into me and another vehicle. These drugged up goons were surely out to get someone... I do not feel safe doing uber at all if these type of people are allowed to be on the platform. I have video of them cutting me off and threatening to crash into me if you want to see. I have never been afraid for my well being in my life... not sure if I should continue driving if this is considered normal by uber."


Don't forget the cat food!


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

New2This said:


> You Canadians are WAAAAAY nicer than I am.


Not all of us!
Cowboys suck!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

WillC said:


> I meant he set a confrontation tone in the first interaction and by third interaction I can see why the rider was angry. He also failed to see the gravity of the issue. Instead typing up a report, he went on accepting a ping. He definitely lacks of experiences in dealing with customers.


And yet. Here I am, master of my own vehicle, and re-activated in under 24h.



WillC said:


> I meant he set a confrontation tone...


Asking to abide by the policy is now 'confrontational tone.'? CLEARLY, @WillC , we live in different universes of 'independent contractor.'


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Alright folks the show is over time to lock the thread lol hahahahha


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> *Uber just RE-ACTIVATED my account. *
> _I still going to make Gumbo and smoke a J. tonight.
> The no-Mask cancel fee from "N" ought to cover the cost of Okra._


How much would have the fare been worth to endure so much drama?


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

Well, as sarcastic as the rest of y’all wannabe, I’m happy for Kurt that he got the issue resolved to his satisfaction as is justified.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> Alright folks the show is over time to lock the thread lol hahahahha


Are you experiencing any flashbacks or PTSD from your own deactivation experience?


----------



## Ahmado (Jan 8, 2019)

Horrible Uber experience to one of the best EV drivers
I never thought Mississauga West have such bad pax like this


On East side Fieldgate and Lolita gardens are very nice people :cryin:


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Ahmado said:


> Horrible Uber experience to one of the best EV drivers
> I never thought Mississauga West have such bad pax like this
> 
> On East side Fieldgate and Lolita gardens are very nice people :cryin:


the best are the rich folks living on Mississauga road close to UTM. Too bad they don't tip either. LOL


----------



## la pulga (Aug 12, 2019)

Ahmado said:


> Horrible Uber experience to one of the best EV drivers
> I never thought Mississauga West have such bad pax like this
> 
> On East side Fieldgate and Lolita gardens are very nice people :cryin:


I use to live near fieldgate and bloor st...very nice people. &#128514; &#128514;


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Most of the Mods here do not drive anymore.


I still drive.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> No Sub 4.8 Pax after 10pm.


..........sorry that this happened to you.

Break your own rules and you get burned every time.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> *Uber just RE-ACTIVATED my account. *


.....glad to know that.............................



Kurt Halfyard said:


> _I still going to make Gumbo_


https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLTOrvx7SLrnkZP-JkmbBEi_nQE2d5OEHV


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

marktwothousand said:


> Well, as sarcastic as the rest of y'all wannabe, I'm happy for Kurt that he got the issue resolved to his satisfaction as is justified.


Who says we ain't happy for him? Does anyone here TRUELY want someone else to endure a serious situation that could be life altering?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

@Kurt Halfyard Glad you got reactivated and are safe from that crazy pax. Reading this has reminded me I'm thankful not to drive pax anymore. It was fun while it lasted, but just too drama from some pax.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

coolblk said:


> I cannot believe that people still picking up passengers, most out going people are usually the ones that don't care for their health, and showing you a mask can easily come off mid ride, and they can lie about many issues that uber would accept against you, remember the customer is always right even when they are not. i am getting daily emails from uber , your safety has expired, as if they think that i don't know. they need to grow a brain as to why i have not renewed the safety, no more passengers will enter my vehicle thru any ride share platform.
> 
> Pax are disgusting ungrateful pigs that would say anything to get refunded even if it costs your gig. what will you all do as the winter approached? will you drive with your windows down as suggested, people will complain and you will be in a closed up vehicle with potential covid carriers


Agreed ,well said &#128077;


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

I only work days, home before dark... 5200 plus rides and I can count the idiots on one and a half hands ... I have been known to cancel a ride if navigation takes me down an alley with a bum carrying a back pack...


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

I remember the time a bag full of Chinese food threw shit at me and chased me down the road. Oh. Okay. I misremembered. It just made my car smell good and led to a generous tip. Never mind.


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

hooj said:


> Who says we ain't happy for him? Does anyone here TRUELY want someone else to endure a serious situation that could be life altering?


well, dog makes me question humanity sometimes but I guess that might not count as "anyone"


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

marktwothousand said:


> well, dog makes me question humanity sometimes but I guess that might not count as "anyone"


That's just the vibes going out matching the vibes going in.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I should have known better. That is the primary lesson here.
> It was slow last night and I (FOOLISHLY) accepted a 4.66 STAR passenger, lets call her "N" who happened to be nearby at 10:40pm, and was (via Uber Pro's time and direction info) doing a halfway decent length trip on UBER.
> I arrive in the condo-townhouse complex.
> Three people smoking on the stoop.
> ...


I think the virus has gotten to people's brains.

Quite frankly, I'd be more angry if she had pineapple on that slice.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

LMAO

Karma


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Quite frankly, I'd be more angry if she had pineapple on that slice.


*Shockingly, I agree with you, on the pineapple..*
In regards to the PAX: It's not anger, it's not personal, no mask on your face, no ride.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I file a report with Uber's App "Trip Issues" but have to attach it to another previous in the day cancelled ride (as the last ride doesn't show up in my history, because the ride was not started beyond the 'count down clock screen'.)


Glad it all worked out. Still a big pain in the ass though!

So do cancelled rides not show up in your driver app at all? In my market, the only time they don't show up is if the driver cancels before the 5 minutes is up and doesn't get paid. If the driver cancels after the five minutes or if the passenger cancels for any reason at any point, the trip shows up in our app



mikees3 said:


> They said that bout lyft and canceling rides as well &#129402;


&#128517;&#128517; please tell me you didn't fall for that&#129318;‍♀


Kurt Halfyard said:


> This one went from ZERO-TENTHOUSAND rather quickly. The real question, is how good can I scorch the earth with their online/phone support to get my account reactivated. So far, not so good. But they seem to think it is my rider account being the issue.
> 
> View attachment 509549
> 
> ...


Your accounts are connected. If you're in trouble with one, you're in trouble with the other. I got in trouble on my passenger account and it got me in Big Time trouble on my driver account. Clearly the wrong auto-response got triggered though LOL


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Those dang Nancies.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> *Shockingly, I agree with you, on the pineapple..*
> In regards to the PAX: It's not anger, it's not personal, no mask on your face, no ride.


Do they ask for dash cam footage in cases like this?


----------



## Rav (Aug 24, 2018)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Do they ask for dash cam footage in cases like this?


Uber gives zero f's about your dashcam footage..&#129296;


----------



## El Impulsador (Apr 29, 2020)

Just knowingly driving away with the pizza is theft. After you realized that you drove away with the phone too and kept going, you are now also guilty of grand theft (if phone valued over $950). Regardless of my any ratings, if I saw an uber driver drive off with my phone like that, it would be more than just a jeep stopping to yell. You got away easy.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> So do cancelled rides not show up in your driver app at all? In my market, the only time they don't show up is if the driver cancels before the 5 minutes is up and doesn't get paid. If the driver cancels after the five minutes or if the passenger cancels for any reason at any point, the trip shows up in our app


This is the same in the Toronto Market. I cancelled the ride in this case before the 5 minute timer ran out, and selected reason for cancel, "No Mask."
While I was trouble-shooting the 'Account On Hold' I asked the CSR to give me the $5 for the no-mask cancel.



El Impulsador said:


> Just knowingly driving away with the pizza is theft. After you realized that you drove away with the phone too and kept going, you are now also guilty of grand theft (if phone valued over $950). Regardless of my any ratings, if I saw an uber driver drive off with my phone like that, it would be more than just a jeep stopping to yell. You got away easy.


I didn't knowingly drive off with the phone. It was only after I was out of the complex that I saw that her phone was in the car.
I'm pretty sure the Canadian police in Mississauga, Ontario have enough common sense given the situation (having stuff thrown at you in a dark parkinglot at 10:45pm, that there was no crime here. Phone was returned. These people were so low class and vile that they would never have bothered with the police, they probably all had rap-sheets of one kind or another anyway. No cop is going to bother with that kind of paperwork, when common sense can prevail. We do shit differently up here in the frozen north.

Not that I knew it at the time, but an iPhone6S, what she tossed into my car through the window, is worth about as much as the left-over pizza.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

El Impulsador said:


> Just knowingly driving away with the pizza is theft. After you realized that you drove away with the phone too and kept going, you are now also guilty of grand theft (if phone valued over $950). Regardless of my any ratings, if I saw an uber driver drive off with my phone like that, it would be more than just a jeep stopping to yell. You got away easy.


We have an attorney on board ...


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

This doesn't seem like a deactivation or a complaint. Just a glitch. You would have got a message from them saying they got a report of something blah blah blah this is just a reminder blah blah blah


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

It's an sublimely timed co-incidence if it were a glitch. Right after I report a 'dangerous incident with passenger' my account gets put on hold....


----------



## One Star (Jun 29, 2016)

More likely scenario is they lock any account associated with the phone number, rider or driver!


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> It's an sublimely timed co-incidence if it were a glitch. Right after I report a 'dangerous incident with passenger' my account gets put on hold....


Your report triggered the pause clearly. I bet they paused your account to see what happened. It wasn't really the pax doing it. Ya annoying. That's Uber for ya.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I should have known better. That is the primary lesson here.
> It was slow last night and I (FOOLISHLY) accepted a 4.66 STAR passenger, lets call her "N" who happened to be nearby at 10:40pm, and was (via Uber Pro's time and direction info) doing a halfway decent length trip on UBER.
> I arrive in the condo-townhouse complex.
> Three people smoking on the stoop.
> ...





Kurt Halfyard said:


> I should have known better. That is the primary lesson here.
> It was slow last night and I (FOOLISHLY) accepted a 4.66 STAR passenger, lets call her "N" who happened to be nearby at 10:40pm, and was (via Uber Pro's time and direction info) doing a halfway decent length trip on UBER.
> I arrive in the condo-townhouse complex.
> Three people smoking on the stoop.
> ...


The fact you were suspended or fired makes it appear that she reported you also. I don't know who reported who first but it may not matter in this case.

For people who wonder why so many drivers support AB5, your experience is an example of why. The absence of any job security whatsoever with the current "IC" system.

With the IC system, firing drivers costs Uber nothing. That would change radically under an employee-driver system in which the firing of workers raises the premiums employers have to pay into the Unemployment Insurance system.

Thus, employers are more reluctant to fire workers than IC companies, especially immoral IC companies like most or all of these "gig" outfits.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I will. But the real lesson here is my own violation of my own rules: No Sub 4.8 Pax after 10pm. Grrrr.


I use to think the mods were undercover Uber employees. Good to see they are everyday citizens going thru the struggle too. Silly me. &#128513;


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> The fact you were suspended or fired makes it appear that she reported you also. I don't know who reported who first but it may not matter in this case.
> For people who wonder why so many drivers support AB5, your experience is an example of why. The absence of any job security whatsoever with the current "IC" system.
> With the IC system, firing drivers costs Uber nothing. That would change radically under an employee-driver system in which the firing of workers raises the premiums employers have to pay into the Unemployment Insurance system. Thus, employers are more reluctant to fire workers than IC companies, especially immoral IC companies like most or all of these "gig" outfits.


As someone who isn't in California, let alone the United States, I'm not sure advocating for AB5 would have any significant impact on my life.
If UBER deactivates me for whatever reason, I will just move on with my life, to something else.
I have never looked at the GIG economy as a guaranteed income or form of employment, but rather a flexible way to earn a little money and take advantage of my personal assets (i.e. vehicle) and spare time.
Now I will agree with you on one thing, the way Drivers and Passengers are evaluated could use a LOT more transparency, and common sense. I'd be fully supportive of legislation that had an easy system for a Driver (or passenger) to proactively address complex situations, instead of the current 'BLIND HAMMER' approach that gets UBER (and LYFT) into trouble so often with false and legitimate reports alike.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Sorry about that. I hope you get back soon.
This is what we get when the companies give them cheap rates.
I hope rideshare is suspended for a while , so the cheap passengers start appreciating the rides.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> As someone who isn't in California, let alone the United States, I'm not sure advocating for AB5 would have any significant impact on my life.
> If UBER deactivates me for whatever reason, I will just move on with my life, to something else.
> I have never looked at the GIG economy as a guaranteed income or form of employment, but rather a flexible way to earn a little money and take advantage of my personal assets (i.e. vehicle) and spare time.
> Now I will agree with you on one thing, the way Drivers and Passengers are evaluated could use a LOT more transparency, and common sense. I'd be fully supportive of legislation that had an easy system for a Driver (or passenger) to proactively address complex situations, instead of the current 'BLIND HAMMER' approach that gets UBER (and LYFT) into trouble so often with false and legitimate reports alike.


Every driver's situation is different. For thousands of drivers, this job IS their income, and having it cut off would put them in a very precarious financial situation.

As far as the gig economy is concerned, when pay rates were much higher some people were advocating the gig model as the wave of the future replacing employment. Massive pay cuts, driver protests, and lawsuits have cooled the movement.

Now Dara and others are offering a "third way" which is pretty much the same gig model wrapped in a new package.

At the very least the govt should mandate due process for gig workers and institute a Fair Credit Reporting Act-type of law that enables drivers to have access to their personnel files.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> The fact you were suspended or fired makes it appear that she reported you also. I don't know who reported who first but it may not matter in this case.
> 
> For people who wonder why so many drivers support AB5, your experience is an example of why. The absence of any job security whatsoever with the current "IC" system.
> 
> ...


The poll conducted by the UC Berkeley Institute of Governmental Studies which surveyed 5,900 people found that 39% of voters are likely to vote yes on ballot measure Proposition 22, which is backed by the companies, while 36% say they would vote no and 25% are still undecided, the _Los Angeles Times _reported.

Good luck


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> The poll conducted by the UC Berkeley Institute of Governmental Studies which surveyed 5,900 people found that 39% of voters are likely to vote yes on ballot measure Proposition 22, which is backed by the companies, while 36% say they would vote no and 25% are still undecided, the _Los Angeles Times _reported.
> 
> Good luck


Some of the undecided voters may vote no due to their distaste of what they believe to be big business trying to buy an election (Prop 22).


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I should have known better. That is the primary lesson here.
> It was slow last night and I (FOOLISHLY) accepted a 4.66 STAR passenger, lets call her "N" who happened to be nearby at 10:40pm, and was (via Uber Pro's time and direction info) doing a halfway decent length trip on UBER.
> I arrive in the condo-townhouse complex.
> Three people smoking on the stoop.
> ...


Kurt you are suppose to be a veteran driver by now.
You don't roll down window, you crack the window or talk through the glass especially with hostile pax.

Angry pax will spit in your car through window, pour soda or beer into your car, chuck objects at you, attempt to pull you out of car etc.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I should have known better. That is the primary lesson here.
> It was slow last night and I (FOOLISHLY) accepted a 4.66 STAR passenger, lets call her "N" who happened to be nearby at 10:40pm, and was (via Uber Pro's time and direction info) doing a halfway decent length trip on UBER.
> I arrive in the condo-townhouse complex.
> Three people smoking on the stoop.
> ...


Just send them your Moderator and Well-Known Member credentials.
This will all be cleared up by tomorrow morning.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> *Uber just RE-ACTIVATED my account. *
> _I still going to make Gumbo and smoke a J. tonight.
> The no-Mask cancel fee from "N" ought to cover the cost of Okra._


Congrats (I think? lol).

Now you'll stick to the threshold in the future, right? No matter what carrot Uber dangles in front of your face...NEVER accept a 4.8 or below). NEVER.

The only reason for riders/drivers to have ratings at all, is to let the rider/driver know whether or not they feel comfortable riding/driving for/with that person.

We all know as drivers that even if a ride is carried out in complete and total silence, we will tap that 5-star on the pax and move on to the next. Pax have to irritate/piss off/annoy/have bad manners to make any driver downrate from a 5. A 4.8 means they do it A LOT. A 4.6 means they are ALWAYS a problem.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Kurt you are suppose to be a veteran driver by now.
> You don't roll down window, you crack the window or talk through the glass especially with hostile pax.
> 
> Angry pax will spit in your car through window, pour soda or beer into your car, chuck objects at you, attempt to pull you out of car etc.


Sometimes you need a paxhole or two, to remind you of these lessons. Yup. I 100% should have done better here.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Holy shit. This was on camera, right? I would file a police report.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Holy shit. This was on camera, right? I would file a police report.


Why? 
It's not on camera in such a way that I have a clear view of her actions (as she was on passenger rear). You can hear her, and you can see the pizza fly, and some of the Jeep shenanigans. Nothing to get alarmed about. Canada isn't nearly as 'rough and tumble' about such things. Nor is there as much fear about such things. Just trashy behaviour that is now in my rear view by a few days. In short: No biggie.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Why?
> It's not on camera in such a way that I have a clear view of her actions (as she was on passenger rear). You can hear her, and you can see the pizza fly, and some of the Jeep shenanigans. Nothing to get alarmed about. Canada isn't nearly as 'rough and tumble' about such things. Nor is there as much fear about such things. Just trashy behaviour that is now in my rear view by a few days. In short: No biggie.


Ah Canada eh?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Ah Canada eh?
> 
> View attachment 509932


Fun Fact: I've gotten drunk with Mike Smith, the actor who played Bubbles from TPB. He had a film, "Lloyd The Conqueror" at a film festival (FANTASIA INTERNATIONAL FILM FESTIVAL) I was covering in Montreal Regaled me with stories about touring with G&R as their back-up drummer for the Canadian legs of their 2012 tour.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Fun Fact: I've gotten drunk with Mike Smith, the actor who played Bubbles from TPB. He had a film, "Lloyd The Conqueror" at a film festival (FANTASIA INTERNATIONAL FILM FESTIVAL) I was covering in Montreal Regaled me with stories about touring with G&R as their back-up drummer for the Canadian legs of their 2012 tour.


RIP John Dunsworth 

Bubbles has always been a hero. And I've had friends like the other characters.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> RIP John Dunsworth :frown:


I'm sure he is up in heaven coming up with wonderful new shit-analogies.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I'm sure he is up in heaven coming up with wonderful new shit-analogies.


He was an amazing actor. Nailed being hammered while sober on set, I was actually surprised to hear in an interview that he wasn't actually drunk.

Anyway, back on topic. 

And keep your stick on the ice, we're all pulling for you


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> all pulling for you :smiles:


My account was reactivated by UBER on Tuesday afternoon. No worries.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> My account was reactivated by UBER on Tuesday afternoon. No worries.


Sweet! Stop accepting low rated pax, eh? &#128514;


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Sweet! Stop accepting low rated pax, eh? &#128514;


LESSON LEARNED_* (again)*_


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> LESSON LEARNED_* (again)*_


Happens to the best of us


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I will. But the real lesson here is my own violation of my own rules: No Sub 4.8 Pax after 10pm. Grrrr.


I don't ever do less than 4.8s.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I should have known better. That is the primary lesson here.
> It was slow last night and I (FOOLISHLY) accepted a 4.66 STAR passenger, lets call her "N" who happened to be nearby at 10:40pm, and was (via Uber Pro's time and direction info) doing a halfway decent length trip on UBER.
> I arrive in the condo-townhouse complex.
> Three people smoking on the stoop.
> ...


This was your first suspension? I've lost count of the number of times my account has been suspended! :big grin:


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

I never id get suspended from them I suspended them!!! -o:


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I hope Ms. Noor got the hammer from the UBER-mothership.


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> This is the same in the Toronto Market. I cancelled the ride in this case before the 5 minute timer ran out, and selected reason for cancel, "No Mask."
> While I was trouble-shooting the 'Account On Hold' I asked the CSR to give me the $5 for the no-mask cancel.
> 
> 
> ...


Well if you drive off with an item and then report it to Uber customer service is a good strategic to get compensated for a delivery charge if now you have to drive to deliver it to the customer.
it is not thief as you did not psychically take it off the person, and they would have to prove that you had knowledge it was there, also even if they took another friend phone to call it and that ringing alarm me that the device is in my vehicle, they would still have to wait for me to either deliver it or they can find their way to recovering it from me, as it could caused a missed out on decent trip


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I should have known better. That is the primary lesson here.
> It was slow last night and I (FOOLISHLY) accepted a 4.66 STAR passenger, lets call her "N" who happened to be nearby at 10:40pm, and was (via Uber Pro's time and direction info) doing a halfway decent length trip on UBER.
> I arrive in the condo-townhouse complex.
> Three people smoking on the stoop.
> ...


You learn the lesson next time keep your doors look and windows up if pax come to your car door without mask just run away and cancel


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Gby said:


> You learn the lesson next time keep your doors look and windows up if pax come to your car door without mask just run away and cancel


Well, things work a bit differently in Canada. I can have a civil conversation, until it becomes uncivil. The chance of violence is much lower here. Thrown pizza boxes is about as bad as it going to get in Mississauga, Canada.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I should have known better. That is the primary lesson here.
> It was slow last night and I (FOOLISHLY) accepted a 4.66 STAR passenger, lets call her "N" who happened to be nearby at 10:40pm, and was (via Uber Pro's time and direction info) doing a halfway decent length trip on UBER.
> I arrive in the condo-townhouse complex.
> Three people smoking on the stoop.
> ...


So, when UBER screws the pooch like they always do, you need to remove and re-download the app.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

somedriverguy said:


> So, when UBER screws the pooch like they always do, you need to remove and re-download the app.


Yea. Did that.


----------



## WhereYouAt? (Apr 20, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I should have known better. That is the primary lesson here.
> It was slow last night and I (FOOLISHLY) accepted a 4.66 STAR passenger, lets call her "N" who happened to be nearby at 10:40pm, and was (via Uber Pro's time and direction info) doing a halfway decent length trip on UBER.
> I arrive in the condo-townhouse complex.
> Three people smoking on the stoop.
> ...


This gig is about avoiding confrontation and interaction of any kind. Which is why I drive with a sign on my dashboard that reads...
"I'm Deaf
Please Text any Needs"

When the rider gets in, I slightly turn my head and without eye contact, wave a brief "hi"
Then at the destination, the same thing in reverse.

I have not spoken to a rider in over four years.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

WhereYouAt? said:


> This gig is about avoiding confrontation and interaction of any kind. Which is why I drive with a sign on my dashboard that reads...
> "I'm Deaf
> Please Text any Needs"
> 
> ...


To each their own. I don't take that kind of mercenary approach. For the most part, I like talking to people. Just not the jerks. The jerks can rot.


----------



## WhereYouAt? (Apr 20, 2020)

Exactly. I am the last person that should be dealing with the public. Lucky for me we are not required to talk to passengers.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

WhereYouAt? said:


> Exactly. I am the last person that should be dealing with the public. Lucky for me we are not required to talk to passengers.


Funny thing I've noticed about the typical UBER driver that frequents the pages of UP.NET.
They are an anti-social, anti-authoritarian, pro-conspiracy, libertarian sort of 'don't tread on me!' bunch.

Or


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Funny thing I've noticed about the typical UBER driver that frequents the pages of UP.NET.
> They are an anti-social, anti-authoritarian, pro-conspiracy, libertarian sort of 'don't tread on me!' bunch.
> 
> Or


I'm a hybrid of both.



WhereYouAt? said:


> This gig is about avoiding confrontation and interaction of any kind. Which is why I drive with a sign on my dashboard that reads...
> "I'm Deaf
> Please Text any Needs"
> 
> ...


At a Meetup someone gave sage advice for Shuffling Lyft (when it was worthwhile to Shuffle Lyft): toggling "hearing impaired" in the Lyft app means you don't have to call the rider to get a cancel fee.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

If one of her johns already had a pickup truck and was itching for an excuse to play hot-wheels, why did Uber ever enter the picture?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Blatherskite said:


> If one of her johns already had a pickup truck and was itching for an excuse to play hot-wheels, why did Uber ever enter the picture?


This is the mystery. Isn't it.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

New2This said:


> At a Meetup someone gave sage advice for Shuffling Lyft (when it was worthwhile to Shuffle Lyft): toggling "hearing impaired" in the Lyft app means you don't have to call the rider to get a cancel fee.


That's pure gold, it will be important for something later I'm sure!


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I should have known better. That is the primary lesson here.
> It was slow last night and I (FOOLISHLY) accepted a 4.66 STAR passenger, lets call her "N" who happened to be nearby at 10:40pm, and was (via Uber Pro's time and direction info) doing a halfway decent length trip on UBER.
> I arrive in the condo-townhouse complex.
> Three people smoking on the stoop.
> ...





Kurt Halfyard said:


> Enough of this. *I drive away. *I haven't started the ride yet. Count down timer is still going.





Kurt Halfyard said:


> Enough of this. *I drive away. *I haven't s





Kurt Halfyard said:


> I should have known better. That is the primary lesson here.
> It was slow last night and I (FOOLISHLY) accepted a 4.66 STAR passenger, lets call her "N" who happened to be nearby at 10:40pm, and was (via Uber Pro's time and direction info) doing a halfway decent length trip on UBER.
> I arrive in the condo-townhouse complex.
> Three people smoking on the stoop.
> ...





Kurt Halfyard said:


> I should have known better. That is the primary lesson here.
> It was slow last night and I (FOOLISHLY) accepted a 4.66 STAR passenger, lets call her "N" who happened to be nearby at 10:40pm, and was (via Uber Pro's time and direction info) doing a halfway decent length trip on UBER.
> I arrive in the condo-townhouse complex.
> Three people smoking on the stoop.
> ...


Smart move not starting the ride - too bad she left her shit in your car.
Did you cancel for 'no mask' right away without waiting for the timer to run out? 
If only you could put the phone in the pizza box and throw it back at her.
A dashcam segment would help if you have it.
Anyway, the odds are in your favour - keep us posted!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

everydayimubering said:


> Smart move not starting the ride - too bad she left her shit in your car.
> Did you cancel for 'no mask' right away without waiting for the timer to run out?
> If only you could put the phone in the pizza box and throw it back at her.
> A dashcam segment would help if you have it.
> Anyway, the odds are in your favour - keep us posted!


I was reactivated in about 20h, and according to one Uber CSR who gave me the $5 for no mask cancel/fee, the rider was deactivated. I call that a win.


----------



## Wonder Will (Dec 9, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Don't worry Habibi, I will pick up your slack while you recover vicariously from Kurt's ordeal. LOL


Still not driving - enjoying the nice weather while it lasts!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Happily, after a few very long, firm, nudges, Uber kicked over $25 for my troubles on this issue.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Happily, after a few very long, firm, nudges, Uber kicked over $25 for my troubles on this issue.
> 
> View attachment 511296


This is definitely a miracle. The CSR's name is *Jesus*. I hope he can turn some bottles of water I have here into wine and champagne. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> This is definitely a miracle. The CSR's name is *Jesus*. I hope he can turn some bottles of water I have here into wine and champagne. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


Even more than THE CHRIST himself, I believe this escalation brought me to the team located in Los Angeles, USA. Now *THAT* is a miracle.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Real


Kurt Halfyard said:


> I was reactivated in about 20h, and according to one Uber CSR who gave me the $5 for no mask cancel/fee, the rider was deactivated. I call that a win.


@Kurt Halfyard my brother, I give you so much credit for handling all this in the way that you did. Much respect, and I am so glad that it all worked out well.


----------



## Rav (Aug 24, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Even more than THE CHRIST himself, I believe this escalation brought me to the team located in Los Angeles, USA. Now *THAT* is a miracle.


Now this is truly a miracle...and $25 credit. Xmas came early for you....&#129323;


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Rav said:


> Now this is truly a miracle...and $25 credit. Xmas came early for you....&#129323;


Even more amusing: Another CSR called me, and dropped in the $5 cancel fee afterwards. So $30 and counting. We'll see if anyone else wants to tuck in some easter eggs on this one. I did take a razed-earth policy of spamming the CSR texts, emails, and phone, so people if they cannot read all of the file, may be issuing me a few extras. No complains. Uber has gone the other way and denied me what should have been simple compensation in the past, so on this one, I'll 'dine out' a little bit. Not much, but a little.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Dashcam?


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

@Kurt Halfyard

I'm happy for you. Hopefully, it has been resolved to your satisfaction? Sorry about what you had to endure.

That was certainly the *ugly*, of the good, bad and ugly of being a ride-share driver. Take care, and do something nice for yourself.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> @Kurt Halfyard
> 
> I'm happy for you. Hopefully, it has been resolved to your satisfaction? Sorry about what you had to endure.
> 
> ...


Nice for me, is successfully navigating UBER's bureaucracy and obstruction. So I'm pretty happy.


----------



## Wolf of One (Sep 29, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I should have known better. That is the primary lesson here.
> It was slow last night and I (FOOLISHLY) accepted a 4.66 STAR passenger, lets call her "N" who happened to be nearby at 10:40pm, and was (via Uber Pro's time and direction info) doing a halfway decent length trip on UBER.
> I arrive in the condo-townhouse complex.
> Three people smoking on the stoop.
> ...


UBER sucks ass. I also have been deactivates over something quite stupid and to make it worse UBER has yet to pay me the $315.54 they owe me. My account was frozen on a Sunday mid day not allowing me to finish out my work day as well as cash out my OWED money that I EARNED. I was lied to by support that my funds would be direct deposited on Sep 28 which changed to Oct 5 and have still not been paid until this day. I hope their damn company goes bankrupt personally because they have put my family in such financial distress during this bullshit.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> RIP John Dunsworth
> 
> Bubbles has always been a hero. And I've had friends like the other characters.


My favorite line was when leahy
was looking through the binoculars
"Julian looks so sexy in that suit" lol


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Have you ever thought about the Navy


----------

